# [SOLVED]SSH is running by default , why i can not connect

## zerop2

i have two ip 

one is gentoo , one is window xp

i telnet gentoo , 

it said port 23 , no response

why ?

----------

## brims

Telnet is not SSH.

----------

## SoylentGreen

telnet <>sshd. so make up your mind. if you like to use telnet, you have to emerge a telnet daemon and put this one to your default runlevel.

OTOH i would stick with ssh.

PS: dunno if whimpdos comes with an ssh client. if not, use that:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

on your winclient

----------

## groox

Hi!

If you have a router you have to open the port for ssh.

Bye.

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *groox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you have a router you have to open the port for ssh.
> 
> 

 

so what? telnetting to the ssh daemon will still not work   :Laughing: 

----------

## zerop2

so what do sshd do?

i do not have router and if i do not install telnetd , how to connect to it?

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *zerop2 wrote:*   

> so what do sshd do?
> 
> i do not have router and if i do not install telnetd , how to connect to it?

 

on your windows machine, you have to use a ssh *client*. i already mentioned that, and i posted a link where you can find a client. putty is "state of the art" for windows.

----------

## brims

OpenSSH

----------

## zerop2

Yo! i get it  thank you very much   :Laughing: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *zerop2 wrote:*   

> Yo! i get it  thank you very much  

 

good. put a [SOLVED] if you are done.

----------

